# Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor



## dobifan (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe heute euer Forum gefunden und mich gleich mal angemeldet. 
Zu mir: 

Mein Name ist Thorsten, ich bin 36 Jahre jung, verheiratet und hab 2 Töchter. Wie die Überschrift schon sagt wohne ich in Frankreich. 
Nach dem ich vor 5 Jharen unseren alten Miniteich (500 L)  aufgrund der Geburt meiner 2ten Tochter durch einen Brunnen ersetzt habe, ist dieses Jahre die Zeit gekommen einen neuen etwas grösseren Teich anzulegen. 
Da ich zwar einen grossen Garten mit einem grossen Spielplatz habe, jedoch auch noch Rasen zum spielen für die Kiddies wollte habe ich mich für einen kleinen 4-5000L Teich entschlossen. 
Die letzen Tage habe ich die Grube ausgehoben und modelliert und nächste Woche kommt ein Teichbauprofi und legt mir die Folie rein. 
Nachfolgend ein paar Fotos vom heutigen Stand der Dinge.
Jetzt fehlt noch: Folie, Bachlauf, Wasserfall, Filteranlage, Bepflanzung und Fische. Die filteranlage ist für einen 12000L Teich ausgelegt, da ich den Teich in den nächsten Jahren sicher noch vergrössern werde.

Weitere Bilder werden noch folgen....


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hallo Thorsten,

und :willkommen hier bei uns.

Sehr interessant, die Teichgestaltung. Da hätte ich mir für die Folie auch einen Profi geholt 

Vergiß bloß nicht, uns weiter mit Bildern zu beglücken!


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hi Thorsten,

:willkommen im Forum! 
Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus 
Bitte halte uns (bildlich  ) auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dobifan (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Danke ! Klaro kommen hier noch Bilder dazu.... ich werde, wie auch schon beim spielhaus einen Bericht veröffentlichen. Den vom Spielhaus kann man hier nachlesen: spielhausprojekt.blogger.de


----------



## dobifan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Sodelle, 
gestern Abend war ich beim Teichbauer und was soll ich sagen: der hat nicht nur 2 sondern mindestens 10 Mal mit den Augen gerollt als er die Bilder sah.... 
Quintessenz: Ich mach mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmals mit der Schaufel ran und werd ein paar Stufen "eliminieren"... :shock
Und am Montag kommt dann die Folie rein..... 
Bilder folgen....


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich würde die in den Teich ragende Treppe wegnehmen. Dann hast Du auch mehr Volumen, was immer gut ist! 

Wie sagte Koi-Fuzius schon: Lieber ein paar Liter mehr!


----------



## dobifan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

So, ich war wieder fleissig: 
Jetzt ist er fertig für die Plane.... 
Am Freiag kommt der Teichbauer und misst genau aus und am Montag kommt die Folie rein. 
Und am Montag Abend fang ich an mit dem Bach und dem Wasserfall.....


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hi Thorsten,

nimm doch den übrig gebliebenen Gnubbel (1. Foto links) auch noch weg. Der hat keinen sittlichen Nährwert, denn draufstellen kannst Du nix, der bringt nur Nähte.


----------



## dobifan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Das ist so einfach nicht  Da kommen die Wurzeln der nebenstehenden Zier-Kiefer raus.... Deswegen muss ich diesen dämlichen Knubbel auch lassen..... Na, ich werd morgen früh mal schauen....Vielelicht lassen sich die wurzeln kürzen... will den doofen Baum sowieso loswerden :evil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Nabend 

wäre auf jeden Fall besser den Gnubbel weg zu machen


----------



## dobifan (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Überzeugt.. Morgen nach dem Frühstück gehts mit Sschaufel und Ambossschere an den Gnubbel :smoki
Und btw. ich hab mich bei der Literanzahl verrechnet... ich denke mir dass ich nur auf 2500-3000 L kommen werde... 
 naja, nächstes Jahr hab ich mehr Zeit, dann kommt der Baum weg und der Teich wird grösser... Muss meine Frau noch überzeuigen... :handkuss Das wird teuer :sauer


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hi Thorsten, 

dann mach ihn gleich größer  - das wird  viel billiger und spart Dreck und Arbeit.

Wenn Du jetzt die Wurzel da kappst, ist der Baum wahrscheinlich nicht mehr standsicher und das ist gefährlich, er könnte bei Sturm ja umkippen. Wie konntest Du nur so ungeschickt sein   Naja - und so ein Stubben muss raus und dann hat man eh ein Loch


----------



## dobifan (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Na den Trick hab ch mir auch schon überlegt... Das klappt aber nicht... Ich hab heute morgen nämlich nur 2 h Zeit, dann muss ich für 3 Tage in die Schule und am Sonntag ist Familientag... Nachdem jetzt am Montag die Folie reinkommt.... Da ist nichts mehr mit viel grösser machen.....


----------



## dobifan (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Sodelle, Folie kam gestern rein und füllen war auch angesagt. 
Hab heute wieder etwas weitergearbeitet.... Der Filter und die Pumpe wurden in Betrieb genommen. Der Wasserlauf ist provisorisch eingerichtet und wird noch geändert. 
Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie ich die Folie unter der Kiefer und bei der Kräuterspirale verstecken kann ? Und wie ich den Rand im Übergang schön herrichten kann.... Links auf dem Bild ist bereits Teicherde aufgefüllt um die Pflanzen am Samstag einzusetzen...... und die restlichen sachen kommen jetzt Notabene


----------



## dobifan (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

So, so sieht es seit gestern aus..... jetzt lass ich den teich erst mal ruhen... Oder fällt euch noch was ein / auf was ich unbedingt machen sollte ?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hallo.

*Teicherde eingefüllt?* 
Wieviel war es denn?

Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen Sack wo drauf steht, was drinn ist?


----------



## dobifan (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Ich hab 3 Sack komplett benötigt und 1 Sack angebrochen. 
wurde fü¨r die sumpzone benötigt. 
In den Teich selbst rutsch nichts ab, ist durch eine Steinschiht von den anderen Zonen getrennt.   
Klaro, hab ich das noch... Hab dir drei Bilder angehängt.


----------



## Eugen (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Hi Dobi,
das könnte Probleme geben.
Ist etwas viel für die paar Pflänzchen.
Ich bin ja auch ein Fan von Teicherde,aber nur um die Pflanzen rum,zum anwachsen.
Wenns geht,misch noch Sand unter die Erde. (1:1 wäre gut,mehr Sand wäre besser)
Und noch gut das Gleiche an Pflanzen.

UND: Unterwasserpflanzen nicht vergessen.
Hier gilt:Viel hilft viel


----------



## dobifan (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

Na, Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich bald ne Menge drinne... Momentan sind ' s 5 Papageienfedern und 8 Tannwedel... Und das restliche kommt nach und nach.....


----------



## dobifan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

So, mal ein kleines Update von meinem Teich: 

Hinzugekommen sind Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, Wasserhahnenfuss & Ähriges __ Tausendblatt.

Dann wurde auch die Unterwasserbeleuchtung installiert und jetzt sieht das ganze bei Nacht wie auf dem beigefügten Bild aus. 

Zur Zeit hab ich eine Grünfärbung des Wassers festgestellt, da werd ich mal schauen müssen wie sich das entwickelt. 
Des weiteren ist noch geplant eine Naturagartpflanzmatte zu verlegen um die Folie unter Wasser zu verstecken. 

Schönen Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## dobifan (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wunschfranzose stellt sich vor*

So, die Ursache der Gruenfaerbung ist gefunden: Ich hab tatsaelich die Gluehbirne im UVC-Geraet vergessen...


----------

